# Conflict of interest - Eco car valeting alongside traditional?



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hiya Folks,

I've a bit of a dilemma so I would appreciate your thoughts.

In the last couple of months ive started my car washing and valeting company, based around using waterless wash products. I'm no hippy, but in a world awash with water based car washers and valeters, I wanted to set myself apart. 

The product I use is excellent - leaves the cars looking great, no damage and they all look valeted rather than washed. 

I've got myself into a posh retail park a couple of days per week, and I'm pretty much into another for a 3rd day. This is just car washing and interior vac etc, because time is an issue for these clients. The valeting side of the business is getting legs now and I'm getting a reputation for hard work and for turning out well finished cars.

The issue I have is that the business is quite new, and being waterless is a bit more expensive than traditional washing. The valeting is priced the same as my local competitors, because I can justify my pricing, but it's the 'quick wash' that is slowing me down - it's not quick!

Dont get me wrong, I love the product I use. But I find I am having to educate potential customers and eleviate any concerns that they hav about lack of water - plus justify my slightly higher price by showing value - and all of this is costing me time and therefore, money.

Then last week, I was approached by a local business owner who had heard about my business from one of my customers. They own land locally, and wanted to know could I set up and run a fixed site. To me, this type of business will work well if it's quick and competively priced, so not what I am doing at the moment!

Having read a few posts on here about other guys struggling and talking about giving up, i read also more than once - if you can't beat them, join them - and so I suggested starting an express wash service, using water.

The business owner loves the idea and went on to show me a top of the Lin kranzle hot diesel machine that I can use (happy days!).

Now the dilemma. I've started my existing business, it's Eco, it works, I love my branding and logo (it's quite generic, so could work with wet washing also) - however, it won't pay the bills in the short term and it isn't quick/ cheap when priced next to a water wash.

If I started this new side of the business, call it an express wash, show that it's completely different to the Eco side of things, but started in order that I can meet the requirements of customers the eco side of the business can't/ won't accommodate due to time and price - am I being a turncoat? 

I'd like to use my company name and logo, like i said it's quite generic and would work for both sides of the business. I could change my web site to show that I offer various options etc.

Do you think by doing this i would be harming my existing business - or do you feel that the business is new enough that this won't matter?

At the end of the day, I need to provide for my family so I will do what needs to be done. The Eco business will payoff long term, and by doing this other side to the business will allow me to pay the bills day to day. I'm also giving people what they want.

It's a dilemma for me, I dont want to be seen as being full of crap - say one thing and do another so to speak, so I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Cheers,

Bonz --


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Another reason for keeping my existing branding is that i would be concerned that I build up a client base in the water wash site, only for the land owner to pull the rug from under me and put someone in to run it themselves. If it's branded, that goes with me and so will any goodwill, so they would find it hard to replace that, rather than just a person.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

By Eco do you mean steam????

A mate of mone tried it and bailed out, the unit ate diesel like mad cost him £4k and he could not clean a car without leaving marks or turn a profit.

I still run a valeting business along side the detailng business. It is a splash and a dash operation just on time v money taken. Take no prisoners and a water blade will be your best friend.

I am looking at touchless automatic car washes and am in Texas again soon to drive this idea into the UK. All water recycled and filtered, so effectively no water wasted.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Cheers fella, I appreciate the response.

I use a One Dry Wash, used to be Miracle Wash. Tested most of these products out there and this was best, plus they are local and stand over any issues (not that i have had any).

I understand you run the two businesses side by side, but do your detailing customers know this what are their thoughts? Also do you Market them under the one name?

Agreed that beyond everything else we believe, some people just want a clean car for a fair price. The Market dictates that to be £6, so I'd rather spend my week paying the bills and keeping my family, and in the evenings and weekends, build the other side of my business. 

Cheers.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Whats gunna make you the most money.


----------

